# Hello, sorry and bear with me!



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everyone...

I hope you are all doing ok ?

You may (or may not!) have noticed that I havent been around for a week now! Im really sorry to have disappeared without so much as word....it certainly wasnt intentional!

I had to take a weeks leave at short notice for personal reasons and had no time at all really to even get in front of the pc let alone on the forum - so sorry to Jo in particular as she will no doubt have been working like a mad woman trying to keep everything up to date on here!!

I will try to catch up as much as I can today - along with catching up on my work emails too ..... so please bear with me.

Talk soon ... Sue x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sue hun, PM ME!!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I hope you are all doing ok ?
> 
> ...


Had been wondering...
Hope you got things sorted out and that you're OK


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I hope you are all doing ok ?
> 
> ...


Hope everything's tickety boo ....... with you ....... Sue

Once a songwriter..............



Doggy
p.s. If there's owt we can do gissa shout


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone. And yes Doggy your songwriting skills are still there obviously 

Im just going to try and do some reading on here now to see whats happening with everyone .. in between answering my work emails!

sue x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Sue - good to see you back and hope everything's ok. 

JoBot the bionic mod (check out her antennae) has been running around (virtually of course!) doing a great job.

Tally.xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hi Sue - good to see you back and hope everything's ok.
> 
> JoBot the bionic mod (check out her antennae) has been running around (virtually of course!) doing a great job.
> 
> Tally.xx


lol  I see what you mean! I was just admiring here new piccie and didnt notice her transformation to "transformer Jo"!!!

She is great isnt she :clap2: I need to make it up to her!

Sue x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> She is great isnt she :clap2: I need to make it up to her!
> 
> Sue x


Creep!!!!! Seriously tho, its great to have you back Sue!

JoBot xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> Creep!!!!! Seriously tho, its great to have you back Sue!
> 
> 
> 
> > JoBot xxx




Creep ? no, no, no, no .... tis the truth!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi sue,

Hope all is OK.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Jo in particular as she will no doubt have been working like a mad woman


No change there Sue.....Jo does _everything_ like a mad woman!

Good to see you back though!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Chica, Xtreme .... hope you are both ok too.

I think its a plus point that the forum is moderated by "mad women" - it allows us to get away with stuff we may not otherwise be able to - and more importantly gives us a "get out" when we dont know the answers to the questions! we can just babble on and confuse everyone with our madness! .... it sometimes even scares them into not posting again! lol :juggle::juggle:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Hope all is well - Jojo did a great job. We even agreed a few times (!) and there was some talk of a (virtual) mouth to heart resuscitation. 

Keep smiling - welcome back


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Hope all is well - Jojo did a great job. We even agreed a few times (!) and there was some talk of a (virtual) mouth to heart resuscitation.
> 
> Keep smiling - welcome back


Hi Steve ... when trying to catch up during my lunch and coffee break today, I noticed on more than once occasion that your goodself and Jo were in agreement on a couple of topics!!! this must be a first  either that or you are after something !!!! 

Sue x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hi Steve ... when trying to catch up during my lunch and coffee break today, I noticed on more than once occasion that your goodself and Jo were in agreement on a couple of topics!!! this must be a first  either that or you are after something !!!!
> 
> Sue x


Yes, worrying. I have no idea what she is after!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, worrying. I have no idea what she is after!


A swift Tony Danza will put her straight Steve!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> A swift Tony Danza will put her straight Steve!


You are sooooooooo determined to keep dropping that one in arent you!!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

...and one day he'll explain it to everybody. Preferably by PM, I guess!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> ...and one day he'll explain it to everybody. Preferably by PM, I guess!


He already has - we no longer need to know - and we need to change the subject! :focus: oh! the topic was me!  sorry .... back to something interesting! 

Sue


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You are not interesting to Xtrem - you are above his sub-30 fantasy level 

(= you are safe from his transparent charms!)


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> ...and one day he'll explain it to everybody. Preferably by PM, I guess!


I did explain it on here Steve.....you can guess who nuked it!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I did explain it on here Steve.....you can guess who nuked it!


ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2::clap2::tongue1: 


Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> You are not interesting to Xtrem - you are above his sub-30 fantasy level
> 
> (= you are safe from his transparent charms!)


You cheeky sod! there are always exceptions to the rule! I happen to know X has a soft spot for the ladies on here! and we are all over his usual 30 year limit!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> You cheeky sod! there are always exceptions to the rule! I happen to know X has a soft spot for the ladies on here! and we are all over his usual 30 year limit!



I thihnk he sees us as "mother figures" or sisters!!! I'm not sure if thats a compliment or an insult!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

We all know Xtreme is soft - Strav spilled the beans! 

I on the other hand am very "fond" of Stevies Angels - Jojo, Taliban, Chica, your good self and all the other fine ladies who are passed the bimbette stage. 

Real women, Xtreme!! Wake up and smell their lavender water.

(Jojo, don't try to pretend you don't know what it is or that it's something your mother told you about!)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Real women, Xtreme!! Wake up and smell their lavender water.
> 
> (Jojo, don't try to pretend you don't know what it is or that it's something your mother told you about!)


Lavender water??? My mother didnt tell me about it, but I know lavender is a good remedy for insomnia!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I hope you are all doing ok ?
> 
> ...


Nice to have you back  I must admit though I have not noticed much because I have been away sorting out some things that just had to be dealt with. Anyway nice to have you back and nice to be back too.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I on the other hand am very "fond" of Stevies Angels - Jojo, Taliban, Chica, your good self and all the other fine ladies who are passed the bimbette stage.


Steve.....you don't have any angels! 

They're all mine!

And don't tell me you still haven't got laid in Scandinavia yet?

A rumour went round a few years ago I was headed in that direction.....and _instantly_ all vaginal dryness was eradicated across the whole region!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I hope you are all doing ok ?
> 
> ...


Sue, good to see you here again! I hope all is OK 

Cheers!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

scharlack said:


> Sue, good to see you here again! I hope all is OK
> 
> Cheers!


Sharlack, you've changed your profile piccie, where have those lovely white teeth gone?????


Jo xxx


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Sharlack, you've changed your profile piccie, where have those lovely white teeth gone?????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Hey Jo! You have changed your profile pic, too! 

Come on, isn't the photo which I am chatting with Pinnochio alright?   

BTW, how is the new house treating you?

Cheers^!^


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

jojo said:


> Sharlack, you've changed your profile piccie, where have those lovely white teeth gone?????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


You can talk, everytime I look you have a different piccy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BUGS said:


> You can talk, everytime I look you have a different piccy


I try to capture the seasons with my profile piccies, havent you noticed??? I've recently put my "summer" bikini clad piccie away for the winter. Now I have more clothes on LOL!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

jojo said:


> I try to capture the seasons with my profile piccies, havent you noticed??? I've recently put my "summer" bikini clad piccie away for the winter. Now I have more clothes on LOL!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Dam! Missed the summer bikini clad piccie, can we have it again :eyebrows:

We went camping last weekend, well sort of camping as there were tents involved. We also took a 6 meter hexagonal marquee complete with mosquito netting, a full sized fridge full of French Champagne and Cava plus music system. You should have seen the looks we got sitting drinking Champers, eating fillet steak and listening to the stereo. 
We ended the weekend by throwing ourselves off a cliff. Ok there was the Med at the bottom but it was a long way up.

Sounds like you have been busy with the forum


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BUGS said:


> Dam! Missed the summer bikini clad piccie, can we have it again :eyebrows:
> 
> We went camping last weekend, well sort of camping as there were tents involved. We also took a 6 meter hexagonal marquee complete with mosquito netting, a full sized fridge full of French Champagne and Cava plus music system. You should have seen the looks we got sitting drinking Champers, eating fillet steak and listening to the stereo.
> We ended the weekend by throwing ourselves off a cliff. Ok there was the Med at the bottom but it was a long way up.
> ...


Sounds like you're "fairweather campers" Camping means you have to slum it, toilets behind a bush, calor gas stoves and creepy crawlies sharing your sleeping bags!!! I hope you got back before the rains came??!


Jo xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

jojo said:


> Sounds like you're "fairweather campers" Camping means you have to slum it, toilets behind a bush, calor gas stoves and creepy crawlies sharing your sleeping bags!!! I hope you got back before the rains came??!
> 
> 
> Jo xx


mmmm OK but we did have a two ring gas burner and we did have to wash the dishes(plans are underway to get the dishwasher to join us on the next trip)

It was excellent fun really and we just missed to rain. We had a party last night without rain but have had it just about all day:rain:


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

BUGS said:


> mmmm OK but we did have a two ring gas burner and we did have to wash the dishes(plans are underway to get the dishwasher to join us on the next trip)
> 
> It was excellent fun really and we just missed to rain. We had a party last night without rain but have had it just about all day:rain:


Your camping adventure sounds like a lot of fun!  The idea of a great weekend for me!

cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Your camping adventure sounds like a lot of fun!  The idea of a great weekend for me!
> 
> cheers


It was pretty good. In fact if the weather clears up this weekend we will be doing it all over again. 

:spit:


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

BUGS said:


> It was pretty good. In fact if the weather clears up this weekend we will be doing it all over again.
> 
> :spit:


Nice stuff!

I believe I am going to Granada this weekend!  Looking fwd to it! 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Nice stuff!
> 
> I believe I am going to Granada this weekend!  Looking fwd to it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Sue, good to see you here again! I hope all is OK
> 
> Cheers!


Very kind S ... thanks, Im glad to be back (especially now Ive caught up on most of the posts that were made whilst I was away).

Sue x


----------

